# Xbox One: i comandi vocali. Video



## admin (21 Novembre 2013)

Manca pochissimo al lancio italiano di Xbox One. Da domani, la nuova console Microsoft sarà in vendita in tutti i negozi di elettronica. 

Qui in basso, al secondo post, un video che mostra i comandi vocali della Xbox One.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2013)

figo, ma la 4 sarà sicuramente migliore e non avrà mai il fascino della Sony


----------

